# The Casio ProTrek Manaslu PRX-7001T-7



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Allow me to share my newest watch, the Casio ProTrek PRX-7001T-7DR. After seeing the Japan-only PRX-7000T, I knew I had to have this watch. It is Casio's flagship product, featured in their Basel 2012 Brand Book.

This is a very unique watch in that it is the first and only all-analog altimeter, compass, barometer watch. It uses clever manipulation of the hands to display the various data on the face. The promotional video demonstrates how these functions work.

I nearly ended up purchasing the PRX-7000T when I learned of the existance of the PRX-7001T. The main difference between the two is that the 7001 adds imperial measurements (ft, in. Hg, [SUP]o[/SUP]F) to the movement in addition to the original metric functions.

I have come to discover the PRX-7001T is an exceptionally rare watch; and from what the dealer told me, the 7001 is nearly impossible to acquire stateside. Each US distributor is allotted only one per year. It can be found online from a couple Russian and European dealers and from an importer on Amazon. I was fortunate enough to find a dealer that could locate one for me in the US (and for several hundred dollars less). As far as I know, this is the first english language review of this watch.

*Features*

The PRX-7001T is a multifunction, altimeter-barometer-compass (ABC) watch. Additionally, it has a 12h chrono feature, an alarm, perpetual calendar, world time with 29 time zones + UTC, and 6 frequency automatic world atomic timekeeping among other features. The watch face has four independant hands, each driven by a separate motor to display the various data on the watch face. Watching the hands move seamlessly back and forth between functions never gets old.

The compass feature indicates north using the second hand and moves relative to the watch case for 20 seconds when the compass button is depressed. In addition to indicating the current pressure in Hpa/Mb or in. Hg, the barometer can indicate the overall barometric trend by comparing the current reading to the last automatic reading, useful for predicting changing weather.

It is rated to 10bar (100m) water resistance, and although solar-powered, it can last 30 months in power-saving mode without a charge. Interestingly, it has both led illumination (that can be activated automatically by simply raising the watch to view in darkness) and traditional hand illumination (Luminova or similar).

My favorite feature is the crown. It is a screwdown crown with two anodized rings The green visible all the time and the red will show when the crown is not fully secured. It's the details like this that make the watch so unique.
*
Presentation*

The watch is extremely large, at 50mm case width and 14mm thick; and despite the composite titanium/resin construction it weighs a respectable 120g (slightly more than my Seamaster 300M GMT). I like the large size of the watch and it wears well on my 10" wrists. The bracelet is extremely comfortable and made of titanium. It has screwdown end links that connect to very sturdy lugs. The overall craftsmanship is excellent and the sapphire crystal is a nice touch. My only complaint is I don't particularly like the composite construction. Casio claims it is to further dampen shock, but I would have preferred a solid titanium case.

*Conclusion*

There are other ABC watches that offer more functionality, better durability, and digital readouts with more straightforward data presentation. The Protrek is also extremely expensive for an ABC watch. Some might say I'm crazy for spending over $1000 on a quartz movement. Despite all these factors, I still love this watch for what it is. I think it's combination of style, technology, capability and functionality is unmatched. It is beautifully crafted and stands on its own as an engineering triumph.

*Click Here to View Unboxing Gallery*

[HR][/HR]_Links for further information:
_
Product Manual
Product Data Sheet
PRX-7001T 1080p hands-on (Russian Language)
Function overview of PRX-7000T (Japanese Language)


----------



## kanzaki_reborn (Dec 17, 2012)

+1 for a JDM Protrek


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice watch... And now I see there is a 7000ST, with gold and green accent. Only about $1000 more. Wow.

You say 'quartz movement', but this is an atomic set with solar charging, right?

And the baro can only show you a single reading, and change from last reading?

Looks good though.


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

cobrapa said:


> Nice watch... And now I see there is a 7000ST, with gold and green accent. Only about $1000 more. Wow.
> 
> You say 'quartz movement', but this is an atomic set with solar charging, right?
> 
> ...


The 7000ST is a special edition. The PRX-7000T which is the metric only version is about the same as this watch.

Yes it is atomic set with solar charging. It (like every other atomic set watch) still relies on quartz frequency for timekeeping between radio corrections.

Correct. I'm not really sure what other baro data I'd really need in a watch to meet my particular needs though. It seems fine to me.


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice watch. Have you tried altimeter? How does it work?


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Super cool watch ... :-!


----------



## jay1 (May 31, 2012)

Looks fantastic, I myself am a massive fan of this watch also, massive like.



cobrapa said:


> Very nice watch. Have you tried altimeter? How does it work?


So this it from memory but how it works is when you activate Altimeter mode (this is for metric readings), the mode hand (the one pointing to WED on his picture) moves to 'm' for +ve altitudes or [-] for -ve and all the hands start moving, and with the 0-9 numbers on the bezel you read in the order of hour, minute second hands, so if the hour hand is pointing to 1, the minute hand to 0 and the second hand to 7, and the mode hand to 'm' then you are at 1070m above sea level (if it were poining to [-] it would be -1070m), I assume that the imperial measurement will be the same, except it will point to the ft and then use the 3-2-1 x10000 markers to give the readings it cannot give just using 3 hands.

Other modes are similar temperature the mode hand points to either 'C' or [-] (or 'f' and [-] in his case) and you read the hands the same way so if the hour hand is pointing to 2, the minute hand to 1 and the second hand to 7, then the temperature is 21.7C (if it were pointing to [-] it would be -21.7C (but it can only read down to -10C)

Barometer is the same principle, the mode hand points to hPa (or InHg in his case) and if the hour hand is pointing to 8, the minute hand to 3 and the second hand to 7 that would equate to 837hPa, or if the mode hand is pointing at the 1000 above hPa then that would equal 1837hPa.

Compass is easy it's wherever the second hand is pointing (after you enter compass mode of course).

All the hands are independent so you don't have to watch the minute hand spin round loads to get the hour hand to point to the place it needs to be.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice, good description, thank you.

Sounds fun to watch too.


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

The watch is extremely large, at 50mm case width and 14mm thick; and despite the composite titanium/resin construction it weighs a respectable 120g (slightly more than my Seamaster 300M GMT). I like the large size of the watch and it wears well on my 10" wrists. 

kuaka, do u think this watch will be too big for 6.5 inch wrist? Possible to trouble u for a 6-7 inch wrist shot on someone maybe? Many thanks


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a beautiful watch!! No Rolex can approach it in accuracy. I'm hot for it. BUT Amazing has the PRX-7000T-7JF for $1,096.25 on Sat. 9-21-13. It is the metric version!! No good for me. I need the Fahrenheit and inches of mercury version, called the Imperial measures version (English units). IT is the PRX-7001T-7E and is available in the U.S. from a jeweler in Arizona (you know the one) for $1,599.95. Yikes!! One website says that the Imperial measures version that we Yankees need is extremely rare in the U.S. (WHERE WE USE THOSE UNITS!) What is Casio thinking? When they DON"T sell a lot of these in the U.S., they'll know why. Before you buy one of these look at the space between 8 oclock and 9 oclock at the temperature measurement. It should have both C. and F. if you are an Americano. The compass works the same on both models and does not rely on English or Metric measures. It seems to be the most potentially life-saving feature. It is a knockout of a watch. Titanium, solar powered, radio controlled, perpetual calendar. No one says whether that is a sapphire crystal. (Edit- I see in a Casio video-ad for it that it IS a sapphire. Shows a guy climbing a mountain, a tall mtn. at over 8,000 meters). For that money, it should be. It's 50mm across, so a big watch. Big and beautiful. They have outdone themselves with this one. From my experience with a G-shock, that LED light will burn out in a couple of years of steady use, so use it sparingly.


----------



## udns_eric (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure if you have seen it, and I will consider this watch for a possible 4Q13 purchase, but they have released a new version the PRX-7000YT-1JF which now uses the v3 of the TripSensor, whereas the PRX 7000/7001 both use v2, which is bulkier and supposedly not quite as accurate.

Here's a link: PRX-7000YT-1JF - ???? - PRO TREK - CASIO

Eric


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Eric, when you look at the dimesnions, is it any smaller than the previous versions?

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

so casio is now introducing ver 3 sensors in analogue protreks too.interesting


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Casio should be updating the whole line. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Dafriar (Aug 28, 2013)

Any idea how long it may take for the 7001 imperial version to be released?


----------



## helicopsi (Jul 13, 2013)

Just got mine last week (MANASLU PRX-7000YT-1JF black titan limited)









Very nice Watch





Roland


----------



## Beatingusilli (Mar 11, 2014)

helicopsi said:


> Just got mine last week (MANASLU PRX-7000YT-1JF black titan limited)
> 
> View attachment 1353777
> 
> ...


Niice move sir! I've been rocking the PRW-5100 (w/resin band) as my daily, for about 1.5 yrs now.

And about a month after i got it i found the OG Black Titan (PRW-5100YT-1JF) and i was 







! 
So now that its a Manaslu with a V.3, I might go all in... The movement is similar to my MTG1030BD-1A.|>

It looks really big on your wrist. What is the diameter? 
Thanks for the update, and congrats! _(more pics..?)_


----------



## andrzejmakal (Dec 14, 2010)

Must say fabulous watches you show here!
Cheers


----------



## helicopsi (Jul 13, 2013)

Diameter 46 mm (without crown and buttons)









My only problem is with the black titanium carbide coating in contact with the table when I work in front of my computer. It disappears. So I have removed it.


----------



## Keiichi_ (Aug 27, 2012)

What a great watch... I love the PRX-7000T. From the first time I saw it I feel in love with it. It just screams quality  It's a little expensive for me but I must buy this watch.


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

udns_eric said:


> Not sure if you have seen it, and I will consider this watch for a possible 4Q13 purchase, but they have released a new version the PRX-7000YT-1JF which now uses the v3 of the TripSensor, whereas the PRX 7000/7001 both use v2, which is bulkier and supposedly not quite as accurate.
> 
> Here's a link: PRX-7000YT-1JF - ???? - PRO TREK - CASIO
> 
> Eric


I think the 7000/7001 use the v3 sensor pack. Look at this page: ???????? - ?????? - PRO TREK - CASIO

The sensor pack location is at 10 o'clock for the v3 and at 9 o'clock for the v2 and v1. The v2 is what is in most older protreks (digital) with the sensor located opposite the crown. The PRX-7000/1 has it located at 10 o'clock, consistent with the v3 sensor package shown on the protrek.jp website.

Just wanted to clear this up for anyone considering buying one of these watches. I still have mine and it's running great 2 years later. The radio sync on it is way better than my Citizen Prohawk.


----------



## Wongsky (Jan 19, 2012)

kuaka said:


> I think the 7000/7001 use the v3 sensor pack. Look at this page: ???????? - ?????? - PRO TREK - CASIO
> 
> The sensor pack location is at 10 o'clock for the v3 and at 9 o'clock for the v2 and v1. The v2 is what is in most older protreks (digital) with the sensor located opposite the crown. The PRX-7000/1 has it located at 10 o'clock, consistent with the v3 sensor package shown on the protrek.jp website.
> 
> Just wanted to clear this up for anyone considering buying one of these watches. I still have mine and it's running great 2 years later. The radio sync on it is way better than my Citizen Prohawk.


Two things...

I thought the PRX-7001 does have the v3 sensor.

I'm not sure you can go off the placement, though. I have a PRW-5100, and that has it's sensor at the 10 o'clock position, but I'm pretty sure the PRW-5100 uses the v2 sensor.


----------



## helicopsi (Jul 13, 2013)

Wongsky said:


> Two things...
> 
> I thought the PRX-7001 does have the v3 sensor.
> 
> I'm not sure you can go off the placement, though. I have a PRW-5100, and that has it's sensor at the 10 o'clock position, but I'm pretty sure the PRW-5100 uses the v2 sensor.


On my new Gulfmaster (V3 sensor) the sensor is at 9 o'clock and the reading of the pressure is in one second. On my PRX-7000YT the sensor is at 10 o'clock but the reading needs 10 to 15 seconds (seems to be a V2 sensor).








Roland


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting. I guess the position doesn't matter as much when figuring out what sensor it has. Mine takes about 5 seconds to give a pressure reading. I still love the watch


----------

